# What in the East keeps you from moving out West permanently?



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

What are your reasons for sticking in the East?

I have a good job here but I'm sure I could find a job elsewhere, plus in tech I get the flexibility of working from home a lot.

Primarily, I find my biggest difficulty with moving is family; my wife's family is all within a 45 minute radius and it would be nearly impossible to get her to leave them, plus with my newborn son I have an appreciation for all they do for him. 

Secondarily, I would say I also love the ocean and the beach and the summer; I would certainly miss the beach if I lived inland during the warmer months. But that alone probably wouldn't hold me back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Why wouldn't you move out to a ski resort full time?*

Family here, but my plan is to move to SLC, so cheap and great mountains full of snow.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2013)

Born and raised Eastcoaster!  Love it! Mountains, beach, 4 seasons, big cities within an easy drive. rural areas, family, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2013)

I actually like my job here plus family.  That and I can only ski ice!


----------



## dmc (Feb 15, 2013)

Great job - but i could work anywhere...

Family, New York City and the northeast vibe is what keeps me here...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2013)

Could not find a comparative job near a ski area except maybe SLC. But then my wife also likes to be within an hour or so of the ocean as well.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 15, 2013)

Wife


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2013)

I had the chance when we split up but the economy tanked..so I stayed..new GF will never move...I do want to move to SLC though...have to see how things..pan out...I really don't like it here at all...not one bit...


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Wife



:lol: 

Simple & straightforward


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2013)

I checked almost all of the answers.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2013)

because after almost seven decades of life i have come to KNOW with CERTAINTY ,  that things are often NOT what they seem , 

We are very. Fortunate and have the freedom and resources to relocate darn near anywhere we wish .

We have spent time and m researched them all, visited most , did sabbatical leaves in several locations , BUT in the end its pretty DAMN good quality of life right here on the River and we have the time , resources and freedom to take several vacations each year .


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

100% family.  I wouldn't want to raise my son where the only way he can see any of his family is to take a plane.  Hell, I'm fighting to move out of NJ because it's too far.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2013)

I totally get the family/friends side of things.


But its not like New England is the only place on the planet that has ocean within a short distance of skiing and its not the only place that has jobs.

I keep coming back in the summer because my employer has given me the incentive financially and its nice to see friends/family. This will definitely be my last summer doing that though as I'm just plain sick of packing up and moving away from somewhere I would much rather be every spring. Everything has sacrifices and if I want to ski whenever I please in winter this is how it has to be for now.

I do have lots of fun back there when im not working. The mtb riding is pretty fun and imo very challenging compared with other areas in the us. The hiking in the whites is top notch also. The weather (rain), mosquitos, humidity, angry drivers and overall vibe are a big reality slap every spring for me. It's to the point where I don't want to make the sacrifice anymore


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2013)

Thread: Why wouldn't you move out to a ski resort full time?


Poll: Why do you stay on the east coast?


I'm a little confused, are you (The owner of a forum that states "Northeast Guide to Mountain Adventure") saying there are no ski resorts on the east coast? LOL


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2013)

New England is home for many reasons.  I've visited out west plenty, even lived out in Colorado for 4 months once.  Great places to visit out there, but it's not home.


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Wife


 
+
1


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Thread: Why wouldn't you move out to a ski resort full time?
> 
> 
> Poll: Why do you stay on the east coast?
> ...



Oops. Meant the title to say "out west". I guess I was subconsciously thinking of living in a resort village.


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Wife


The answers to "why we live.." would be interesting juxtaposed agsainst "Where would you rather live?"
Another statistical deviation


----------



## billski (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Oops. Meant the title to say "out west". I guess I was subconsciously thinking of living in a resort village.



Florida (Massachusetts) would be out west.


----------



## crank (Feb 15, 2013)

Mostly family and friends keeping me here.  Ilove Vermont and have been planning to move to northern VT, for retirement or semi retirement in a few years when I can access my IRA without penalty.   However, I just got back from a trip to Ogden UT and am seriously considering moving to one of the small towns near Powder Mountain in a few years instead.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Oops. Meant the title to say "out west". I guess I was subconsciously thinking of living in a resort village.



OK, that better.


----------



## timm (Feb 15, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Born and raised Eastcoaster!  Love it! Mountains, beach, 4 seasons, big cities within an easy drive. rural areas, family, etc, etc, etc.



This. May sound corny but New England is my home and I never want to live anywhere else.


----------



## ADKme (Feb 15, 2013)

Moved out to Colorado for two years, but now I'm back in New York.  Family and close friends were too far away - $400 round-trip flights for me & my wife, plus a day of travel each way.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the job argument is pretty weak. If anything, there are more jobs out here IMO than back East, and its not impossible to find a job in a ski town. More effort sure, but the argument falls apart pretty quickly. 

I get the family thing, my wife is pushing that angle for our move back primarily. Mine is more for investment purposes and family as well, but I think I would be fine with paying for travel if push came to shove. I want to own rental properties, but not live in a city, and thats pretty tough to do in a ski town. Much easier when I can commute to within both easily within an hours time.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2013)

I like the east coast.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2013)

I like tight tree skiing and east coast is where that's at.

Plus all the other things listed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> I think the job argument is pretty weak. If anything, there are more jobs out here IMO than back East, and its not impossible to find a job in a ski town. More effort sure, but the argument falls apart pretty quickly.



Seriously?  :lol:


----------



## x10003q (Feb 15, 2013)

Wife plus her career, my family, my job, don't want to raise the kids in a resort - west or east. I would love to retire out west in a metro area like Carson City/Reno or Spokane or Bend, but I don't think the wife will go for it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2013)

But I ain't never going to Florida. Evah.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> But I ain't never going to Florida. Evah.


 

Damn straight !!! Florida is god's waiting room


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been looking at it this way for a long time. The east gets some really crappy weather, freezing rain, monster dumps that end up just where you don't want them, very little snow on a consistant basis these past few years. Utah in the valley gets very little snow and has pretty decent weather overall..plus 500 plus inches in the mountains. After a dump here it only takes a few day before its crapped up..out there it stays pretty good for long time...just my opinion...


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Seriously?  :lol:



 Seriously. You gotta think about the no. of applicants as well. Out here they are less numerous than say the NYC or Boston Metro areas where they might be more postings, but 1000% more applicants.

Even the cities out West its a bit better, the population is just so much more spread out and theres only so far one is willing to commute.


----------



## arik (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep asking myself why
good job here, partner loves the east, and waiting for real estate value of my home to improve I guess


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 15, 2013)

Just did my first visit to Colorado at Christmas, if I could get a good job and Convince my wife Id be gone.
There are days that Ive though....if I could get a good job


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 15, 2013)

It's pretty much impossible to get Heady Topper unless you are in a 25 mile radius of Waterbury, VT


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 15, 2013)

Proximity to Cape Cod, Fenway Park, Symphony Hall and 5 major universities.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Simple & straightforward


I've always said family, friends, and love of the east coast keeps me here. But I could leave that behind if I wanted to. But my partner wouldn't have it, she really needs her family close by and wouldn't do well moving out west. I don't have any major desire to move. But if I ever did, that is what would keep me here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I like tight tree skiing and east coast is where that's at.
> 
> Plus all the other things listed.



Steamboat has some amazing trees to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

kingslug said:


> I've been looking at it this way for a long time. The east gets some really crappy weather, freezing rain, monster dumps that end up just where you don't want them, very little snow on a consistant basis these past few years. Utah in the valley gets very little snow and has pretty decent weather overall..plus 500 plus inches in the mountains. After a dump here it only takes a few day before its crapped up..out there it stays pretty good for long time...just my opinion...



1 bedroom apartments in new buildings start for $300.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Born and raised Eastcoaster!  Love it! Mountains,  beach, 4 seasons, big cities within an easy drive. rural areas, family,  etc, etc, etc.





dmc said:


> New York City and the northeast vibe...


^^^

I moved around a few different places before coming to the east coast. Absolutely LOVE it! 

So the skiing borderline suck, so what? I get get on a plane and go skiing. But I can't get on a plane and go see spring flower bloom, and then get on a plane to see fall color, and then get on a plane to see a Broadway show!!!

There's more I like about the east coast when NOT skiing than I like the skiing of the west.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Even the cities out West its a bit better, the population is just so  much more spread out and theres only so far one is willing to  commute.


"Better" to be "spread out"? But you don't like long commutes? I don't get it!

I've  lived in the west coast for 3 years. Decided to move back east. I don't  like the "cities" out west. It's too spread out and too much  driving/commuting for my taste. 

That's not the only reason I moved back. But a significant part of a collection of many reasons.


----------



## Anklebiter (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just trying to figure out how I can move the family to New England . I tried back in 03' to move the family out to Colorado. I couldn't fine anything in my field, that paid well enough. Plus, my wife loves the beach.


----------



## marcski (Feb 15, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> It's pretty much impossible to get Heady Topper unless you are in a 25 mile radius of Waterbury, VT



This could be a reason in and of itself!!

I can't move now with the kids and the wife.  I think I want to downsize at some point once the girls are well into college and/or beyond and then also get a place out west somewhere...perhaps in the slc area. Best of both worlds.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2013)

Even subpar east coast pizza blows most stuff around here out of the water. Overall if I ate out a lot I think the quality is better unless you're eating mexican food. There is some good stuff but usually you have to drive to it and it tends to be $$$$. 

I dislike tolls however.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Even subpar east coast pizza blows most stuff around here out of the water. Overall if I ate out a lot I think the quality is better unless you're eating mexican food. There is some good stuff but usually you have to drive to it and it tends to be $$$$.
> 
> I dislike tolls however.



I will miss the pizzas for sure.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^^^You going? I know you've been contemplating it for awhile. 

You should save your money and take a long road trip in the fall and see where you land.

If I don't return to tahoe you can take my room over maybe? 450 (although it was 300 for me after the first year) a month, utilities, weed(chronic), beer and food included. Your own room, bathroom and hottub. Walk to town of the ski area.Super cool people and even a spare room for guest.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 15, 2013)

Defining "Out West" means a lot in this discussion.  The west coast has much more appeal than the Rockies for me.  But assuming you're lumping them altogether:

1) If I had no ties to the Northeast I would probably choose to live here anyway based on how much I like it.  But on top of that.....
2) As a marine scientist my work locations are limited to coasts.
3) My family and my wife's family both live in MA.  I could easily live away from my family, but I hate _having _to spend all my free travel time dedicated to coming home to visit.  Living near the family opens my options to vacation/travel elsewhere.

With all that said, I have been to some amazing places on the west coast and AK that I could easily live in.  Most of my favorites in those locations are places that in some way remind me of New England.  If my wife weren't so tied to local family I would probably spend several years living in a few other places before eventually returning to New England.  I've lived in CO several times in my life, as a kid and as an adult.  I love it there, and I love to visit, but it is neither a realistic nor interesting place to me in terms of moving.

Slightly off topic, but maybe embedded in the question:  Why does everyone, including people who have never been to the east coast, use the expression "back east"?  I think it's telling in a way.  I think it suggests a general feeling that the east is home...to everyone.  I've had many, many conversations with people in CO, CA, AK, HI, etc who talk about "back east" even if they've never been there. They usual say it in a familiar, homey kind of way as if they know they'd like to be there.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 15, 2013)

It's in my blood I guess. I've traveled alot and skied many places out west.  Alta is my fav., but I just wouldn't want to live in SLC really, nice place to visit, but.... The forests, mountains, and small towns in the east are just beautiful. Life style is generally more progressive here. The snow could be better, but I love all the seasons and keep busy no matter what. To be sure there are places in the east I wouldn't want to live either, some even within miles of me, so I guess it depends on your situation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2013)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^^You going? I know you've been contemplating it for awhile.
> 
> You should save your money and take a long road trip in the fall and see where you land.
> 
> If I don't return to tahoe you can take my room over maybe? 450 (although it was 300 for me after the first year) a month, utilities, weed(chronic), beer and food included. Your own room, bathroom and hottub. Walk to town of the ski area.Super cool people and even a spare room for guest.



Yes I am. I have a 2 year plan to save some money first. That is such a so cheap. And weed I don't do drugs lol. Awesome offer thank you.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 15, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Damn straight !!! Florida is god's waiting room



Agreed for the older generation that does reside here however i will tell u this, people say ages 30-60 down here in florida are all from somewhere else generally usually a colder snowier state.. If i went to a mall and polled  100 random people from Ct in that age range where i grew up and 100 from florida guess what more people from florida would tell u they ski at least a few times a year than Ct, no BS.

THe ski clubs in florida that go on weekly trips  are some of the largest in the country


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2013)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Agreed for the older generation that does reside here however i will tell u this, people say ages 30-60 down here in florida are all from somewhere else generally usually a colder snowier state.. If i went to a mall and polled  100 random people from Ct in that age range where i grew up and 100 from florida guess what more people from florida would tell u they ski at least a few times a year than Ct, no BS.
> 
> THe ski clubs in florida that go on weekly trips  are some of the largest in the country



Water skiing maybe.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Water skiing maybe.



Laugh all u want,  no joke everyone here skis, most grew up with it.  Just about everyone i know takes a trip out west at least once a year down here, hell me and 3 other guys 2 from here are flying to Utah thursday, u would be shocked.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2013)

Oddly enough in 5yrs of living here ive never once met a person who water skies, no idea why everyone thinks people do that here , maybe at a seaworld show


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 16, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Seriously. You gotta think about the no. of applicants as well. Out here they are less numerous than say the NYC or Boston Metro areas where they might be more postings, but 1000% more applicants.
> 
> Even the cities out West its a bit better, the population is just so much more spread out and theres only so far one is willing to commute.



What career fields do you think out west is better for than the Northeast?  I know Denver and SLC faired pretty well during the economic downturn and have low unemployment, but the economic engine of the country is the Boston to DC corridor.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2013)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Oddly enough in 5yrs of living here ive never once met a person who water skies, no idea why everyone thinks people do that here , maybe at a seaworld show



Free Willy!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> What career fields do you think out west is better for than the Northeast?  I know Denver and SLC faired pretty well during the economic downturn and have low unemployment, but the economic engine of the country is the Boston to DC corridor.



I would say the DTC area just south of Denver is hands down the place where most work real jobs, its huge if you have never seen it a city within a city, i would easily say just the DTC alone has as many employees as all of the SLC dtown area combined, just to name a few in the DTC



Agilent Technologies
Apartment Investment Management Company, (Headquarters)
Archstone-Smith
Arrow Electronics, Inc.
Booz Allen Hamilton
Sprint
CableLabs, developed cable standards DOCSIS and CableCard
CH2MHill
Ciber
Clear Channel
DHL Express
Dow Jones & Company, Inc.
EchoStar Communications
EMC
Gold Fields Ltd, Gold Fields Exploration, Inc.
Great-West Life
HP
ICG Communications
Boeing
JP Morgan
Kraft
Lennar Corporation
Liberty Global
Merrill Lynch
Morgan Stanley
Nestle
Newmont Mining Corporation
Nextel
Nissan Motor Corporation
Oracle Corp.
Red Robin, (Headquarters)
SAP
Scientific Atlanta
Shaw Group
Stanley Consultants
Starz Entertainment
TeleTech
Time Warner Cable
URS Corp.
United Launch Alliance
Wachovia Securities
Western Union
XO Communications


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2013)

I did some work with Dish and a couple others out there..

Lot's of IT jobs...  But the pay and corporate lifestyles are a bit funky..   
Not a lot of people I know at Senior levels pushing to get out there..

Just my take on it..  I do love Denver.. Great city... Easy to get to..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree its capped for the most part but i know a decent about of people who work there, live 20min south in castle rock for cheap and make 50k which isnt too bad out there, ski every weekend, its not a bad gig


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2013)

Not bad at all..  I'd rather make more and live at a ski area...  

My boss lives in Morrison..  Got friends all over the state... Everyone really loves it there..

I just need the NYC connection for what I do now


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2013)

Denver is actually hugely up and coming as a tech centric location. It's like... Boston ... San Francisco ... and now Denver


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Family, friends, business & real estate holdings keep me here. Not that I've ever given much thought to moving west. I'm pretty happy where I am.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2013)

The cost of living in NY is getting insane..I'm not making more money per year but costs are going through the roof...200K for a 1 bedroom co op..hell my maintenance and parking are 1300.00...can't save a dime at this rate..just doesn't add up anymore...I tell people..watch the weather channel for a month..then move to a place they don't talk about a lot...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2013)

kingslug said:


> The cost of living in NY is getting insane..I'm not making more money per year but costs are going through the roof...200K for a 1 bedroom co op..hell my maintenance and parking are 1300.00...can't save a dime at this rate..just doesn't add up anymore...I tell people..watch the weather channel for a month..then move to a place they don't talk about a lot...



I understand, I grew up in Centereach, and talk to friends now in back home and say how high the prices are, a lot of them have left the Island and the state.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2013)

I just don't how a lot of people like LI..especialy after Irene and Sandy, hell this last snowstorm creamed half the place...


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually if you own a home in NYC real estate taxes are very reasonable. My yearly real estate tax is less than 2 months worth of kingslugs maintenance & parking fees. Can't say the same for the surrounding areas though. And the services are excellent. Sanitation did some job picking up the stuff put out on the curb from people gutting their homes after Sandy free of charge. People were flooded all around me but I didn't get hit. Water stopped rising only a few hundred feet from my house. Same thing with this past snowstorm. My block was plowed at least a dozen times before the flakes stopped falling. I've had the same experience with past major snowstorms also.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Denver is actually hugely up and coming as a tech centric location. It's like... Boston ... San Francisco ... and now Denver



Yeah, one report I read ranks Denver as 3rd in nation. Oddly this report, omits it entirely, and has NY as No. 1

http://www.cio.com/special/slideshows/top_10_cities_for_tech_jobs/index#slideshow_viewer


----------



## abc (Feb 16, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Yeah, one report I read ranks Denver as 3rd in nation. Oddly this report, omits it entirely, and has NY as No. 1
> 
> http://www.cio.com/special/slideshows/top_10_cities_for_tech_jobs/index#slideshow_viewer


No surprise at all. It's heavily salary biased. So the most expensive cities WITH SIZABLE TECH WORKFORCE will come out on top simply because they have the highest salary.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2013)

abc said:


> No surprise at all. It's heavily salary biased. So the most expensive cities WITH SIZABLE TECH WORKFORCE will come out on top simply because they have the highest salary.



I should clarify. Colorado is now home to a huge tech startup initiative. Many startup incubators are out there (predominantly Techstars). More established companies are still located in Boston / San Fran. 

NYC is definitely up and coming but is still more of a financial / media epicenter; not so much technology.


----------



## dmc (Feb 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> NYC is definitely up and coming but is still more of a financial / media epicenter; not so much technology.



Digital Media technology...  Even Media and Entertainment companies need IT to manage new data sources for real time analytics.. We work with all kinds of companies in NYC from big media to gaming..   

WAY more interesting to me than working for a retail chain or communications company IT dept..  Only place I'd really consider for a job change would be the Bay Area..  Have lot's of friends at EBay and LinkedIn.  They are into some insane stuff.

The best jobs for me are in the Bay Area and NYC...


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 17, 2013)

job, wife, house, kid...


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 17, 2013)

Good day ticket deals; paying $45 or less a day (excluding transit costs) anyday you want to ski is not too far out of the question (my average right now stands at about $16 a day for this season) whether you do it by season passes, promos, vouchers, or bundle deals that tie in lodging and lift when compared to lodging only pricing or bus and lift ticket pricing for bus trips vs bus only (which I think for $40 a head for the bus only pricing, it is a fair price for up to 3 people once you think about gas and wear and tear combined). Go out west and the best you'll do is paying Vail $629 or so for a season pass. With higher transit costs (bus only is $47-$55 at CA resorts), you need to ski 25x to make CA skiing the same value as single day ticket "deal" pricing in NE, or you otherwise pay $100-150 per trip for the bundle between ticket and bus vs $80ish in NE. This is talking from a metro area to a ski resort. Don't know about CO though.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2013)

mlkrgr said:


> Good day ticket deals; paying $45 or less a day (excluding transit costs) anyday you want to ski is not too far out of the question (my average right now stands at about $16 a day for this season) whether you do it by season passes, promos, vouchers, or bundle deals that tie in lodging and lift when compared to lodging only pricing or bus and lift ticket pricing for bus trips vs bus only (which I think for $40 a head for the bus only pricing, it is a fair price for up to 3 people once you think about gas and wear and tear combined). Go out west and the best you'll do is paying Vail $629 or so for a season pass. With higher transit costs (bus only is $47-$55 at CA resorts), you need to ski 25x to make CA skiing the same value as single day ticket "deal" pricing in NE, or you otherwise pay $100-150 per trip for the bundle between ticket and bus vs $80ish in NE. This is talking from a metro area to a ski resort. Don't know about CO though.




You may have an argument for Telluride or Aspen but honestly the deals out here are on par with the east. Actually season passes are for the most part cheaper. I paid 379 for a krikwood/heavenly/northstar pass, 10 blackout dates total. Similar deals in Colorado throughout the state. There's plenty of ticket deals and twofors to big places like squaw/mt rose/winter park/copper and many more. Transit cost are likely based out of San Francisico right? Sacramento and Reno are both good size towns and very drivable, both less than two hours. Denver has a ski bus that runs killer deals now. SLC has free bussing with a pass. Acre for acre I'm pretty sure it cost less to operate at many western resorts due to less snowmaking so all in all It's a better value IMO.


Just did the math, Im at $5.50 per day and dropping mostly skiing Kirkwood/Heavenly


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 17, 2013)

snoseek said:


> You may have an argument for Telluride or Aspen but honestly the deals out here are on par with the east. Actually season passes are for the most part cheaper. I paid 379 for a krikwood/heavenly/northstar pass, 10 blackout dates total. Similar deals in Colorado throughout the state. There's plenty of ticket deals and twofors to big places like squaw/mt rose/winter park/copper and many more. Transit cost are likely based out of San Francisico right? Sacramento and Reno are both good size towns and very drivable, both less than two hours. Denver has a ski bus that runs killer deals now. SLC has free bussing with a pass. Acre for acre I'm pretty sure it cost less to operate at many western resorts due to less snowmaking so all in all It's a better value IMO.
> 
> 
> Just did the math, Im at $5.50 per day and dropping mostly skiing Kirkwood/Heavenly



Wow; free busing to ski resorts? That may make me move out west! My $16 a day is mostly thanks to vouchers. Yes, I was comparing ski bus costs in New England to San Fran. https://www.nacski.com/mr/booking.aspx?r=ca-sfb $94 plus $47 for early bus fare to Heavenly, or $97 for the second day lift ticket of a two day trip for the upcoming weekend plus $110 for the two day bus compares to $40 in NE plus $42 for the ticket, or $75 for the bus for two days plus $42 to Sunday River and $49 for Sugarloaf. The length of the trips are no worse than 30 minutes longer than going from Boston to Jay Peak.

Though, $59 for a bus trip from the Boston area was quite commonplace a few years ago even to Sunday River including ticket. Now that's up to a minimum of $77 w/ a coupon code from Facebook w/ Nacski or membership from BSSC which is only worthwhile if you buy a groupon deal unless you go for a BSSC Wednesday trip which is now $63 plus a few bucks for parking.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> But I ain't never going to Florida. Evah.


There's some interesting & good paying work down there(Gulf & Atlantic...climate...etc.).  Never say Never Nick...;-)
Why am I here?  House, mom...homecare till she goes, Crap: previous job loss(es) (Boston area) due to dept. consolidations and character defamation belief by mgmnt(concocted by lifelong addict, slime & streetwalking-sister team since mid-70s(how bout' that)...taking legal action)..Sooo would like to stick around for a while....to finally get my shots(revenge is sweet...LOL) in....  ...And get to enjoy a few early morning DRIVES:angry: to coffee meetings with some people I know in Washington, or formerly in Washington...LOL, but get paid for!!(Why I never throw them any serious insults...lol).


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2013)

Not to knock the Bay Area but really its not a very user friendly town to ski out of at all, although lots of people do it all the time. There are much better cities in the west for that. Around here Reno is the way to go, super close drive, cheap living, cool town. San Fran has a bunch of other coold draws I'm sure but if skiing is really truly important then I would look elsewhere. That's just my opinion though.

Another thing, as far as pay goes in most western cities, yeah its less for sure. Factor in less money for housing, no tolls, cheaper gas (depending on location), less money for heating (specifically for all you oil users), and its sort of a wash. As a renter Tahoe is substantially cheaper then coastal NH. Don't buy a bunch of shit you don't need and its no big deal. Then again this is coming from someone that still sluts his money back east in the summer but I don't do that becasue I have to, i do it because it allows me to take winters off, period. Plus I feel like its a good balance...seeing family/friends for the summer. 

At the same time I wouldn't mind spending a winter or two at Stowe, especially after seeing that last vid Deadhead posted in the other thread. I feel like there's good times to be head over there for sure!!!


----------



## Cheese (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm here building a nest egg until I can retire to near SLC.  I suppose there are tech jobs in SLC as well but in this economy I'm a little chicken to give up job security.  I've played the 4 season card a few times when people ask but it's complete BS.  If I were to count the beach days vs. ski days, it would certainly be more cost effective to live in SLC and fly to NE for the couple days I spend at the beach or admiring the foliage each year.  If I were out west would I fly to NE for the beach when I could go to the Caribbean for the same price, not likely.  So, I'm probably like every other New England resident.  I say I'm proud to be here even though I'm lying through my teeth since my desired home would be a short drive to the resorts in Little Cotton Wood and Big Cotton Wood Canyon.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2013)

I spent the day walking around a friggin mall today..nuff said..


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

kingslug said:


> I spent the day walking around a friggin mall today..nuff said..



Not fun times. Lots of teenage people their?


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> NYC is definitely up and coming but is still more of a *financial / media epicenter*; not so much technology.




Well, right there generates a ton of tech jos


----------

